# Tear away tags & Pad printing



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

Has anyone tried using t-shirts with tear away labels and having custom logo & tag information pad printed in the shirt?


----------



## xysticus2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

Yes we tried the jerseez tear away tag tees the main problem is they are 100% Cotten and the shrink into a square shape (not left to right. But in length and they wrinkle bad when washes and dries also the collar pleats funny when washed ...50/50 are the best and we screen print or own custom tag...and remove the inner sewn tag


----------

